# Taking the Plunge



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi everyone just a quick intro my name is David and I have decided to take the plunge into the world of saltwater, and would like to start with a FOWLR tank. and i have a few question's about my shopping list will 55 gallons be large enough for a beginner, will my marine-land 3 stage canister filter be enough. Live rock how much will i need, will i need sand how much and what kind. Do i really need a sump or will constant water changes suffice, what type of protein skimmer is best, and how detailed of test kit will i need. Any and all input will be greatly appreciated. Thank You... ... David


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

niteshift said:


> Hi everyone just a quick intro my name is David and I have decided to take the plunge into the world of saltwater, and would like to start with a FOWLR tank. and i have a few question's about my shopping list will 55 gallons be large enough for a beginner, will my marine-land 3 stage canister filter be enough. Live rock how much will i need, will i need sand how much and what kind. Do i really need a sump or will constant water changes suffice, what type of protein skimmer is best, and how detailed of test kit will i need. Any and all input will be greatly appreciated. Thank You... ... David


Fowlr tanks are a good way to get "your feet wet" in sw.

Internal (in-sump) skimmers are the most popular for power, cost-effectiveness & safety (won't overflow all over your floor).

Live rock - 1 lb/gallon so 50lbs or so for your setup. Cured LR will speed up the setup process.

Regular water changes are good & can replace a skimmer.

No need for cannister filter as a long term item since they become nitrate factories (nitrate buildup is bad in sw).

You can run it empty or with live rock rubble for extra flow or you can use it when first setting up to help clean the water.

Sand not necessary except some fish are bottom dwellers that like to have sand to dig into like Yellow Watchman Goby.

I am downsizing/selling off one of my sw systems so if you want to come into Burnaby, I can show you my setups & see if there's anything I have that you may want/need.

PM me if interested.

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice and succinct advice Anthony. 

I would jump at any of your SW system if I do not already have two SW tanks.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

WOW! 50 lbs or more of live rock definitely not an inexpensive hobby to start. If I start saving now i can most likely be ready around august.. Thank You Anthony I will no doubt be back with more question's .. once again Thank You ...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

you may be able to get a deal from members here or another canadian based site thats for saltwater to help lesson the steep price. you can also use liverock and foam rock if you'd like


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

You should definitely take Anthony up on his offer, his tanks are beautiful!!


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

How goes the plan?


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

its august now david


----------



## markyoung171 (Aug 11, 2010)

Any luck with your plan?



niteshift said:


> WOW! 50 lbs or more of live rock definitely not an inexpensive hobby to start. If I start saving now i can most likely be ready around august.. Thank You Anthony I will no doubt be back with more question's .. once again Thank You ...


----------

